# MD member



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Oh, in case anyone was wondering with my gear:

Outwear is 686 ... Nomis hoodies.
Don't have a preference for goggles, beanies or gloves.

Boots, Nike ZF1 and ThirtyTwo Lashed
Set-ups:

09/10 Shaun Palmer Saga-R 154, 09/10 Union Force (I have sold this)
10/11 Capita Horrorscope 147, 10/11 Union Contacts (A friend was selling this because he ordered it and thought it was too small, so I offered to take it off his hands)
10/11 Never Summer Evo 151, 10/11 Rome Targa (was Raiden Pusher and Tech9 MFM Pro at one point)


----------

